# What's better about the Shield M&P 2.0?



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm not a S&W guy but I saw a M&P Shield for $275.00 which seems a good price, and then saw the Shield 2.0 for $400.00. What's the $125.00 improvement? Thanks.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Tangof said:


> I'm not a S&W guy but I saw a M&P Shield for $275.00 which seems a good price, and then saw the Shield 2.0 for $400.00. What's the $125.00 improvement? Thanks.


There are many options and calibers the shield has expanded to.
Not sure about the two you were looking at. 
There is a possibility the retailer has the gun $ marked up higher.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I think they made the triggers much better on the 2.0.
That's why I didn't buy one after reading early reviews, everyone was installing Apex triggers to make them better.
I bought a MOD-2 instead.


----------

